# Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams führt Regie und schreibt Drehbuch



## Darkmoon76 (12. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams führt Regie und schreibt Drehbuch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams führt Regie und schreibt Drehbuch*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2017)

Löst bei mir jetzt nicht zwingend Freudensprünge aus.


----------



## Lucatus (12. September 2017)

also wieder ein scheiß film


----------



## OField (12. September 2017)

Ich zitiere Vader:"Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"
Regie kann er von mir aus führen. Schöne Bilder bringt er durchaus auf die Leinwand, aber bitte nicht das Drehbuch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. September 2017)

War er nicht auch für Episode 7 verantwortlich? Oder da nur als Regisseur?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. September 2017)

Oh Mist. Abrams hat bis jetzt noch nicht einen guten Film gemacht. Wäre schade wenn wieder so eine aufgewärmte Brühe wie bei Episode 7 herauskommt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Oh Mist. Abrams hat bis jetzt noch nicht einen guten Film gemacht. Wäre schade wenn wieder so eine aufgewärmte Brühe wie bei Episode 7 herauskommt.


Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander. Ich fand seine zwei Star Trek Filme klasse.


----------



## Loci2378 (12. September 2017)

Für die Regie ist die Wahl in Ordnung. Drehbuch eher nicht so...mal sehen. Nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen, nachdem man noch nicht mal Episode VIII gesehen hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander. Ich fand seine zwei Star Trek Filme klasse.



Scheint so. Bis auf "Into Darkness", dessen Drehbuch bereits so grauenhaft schlecht war, dass ihn wohl kein Regisseur der Welt hätte retten können, sehe ich in Abrams Biographie vor allem Mittelmaß. D.h. Filme, die man sich durchaus mal angucken kann, die aber einfach nicht positiv aus der Masse hervorstechen. Und da frage ich mich schon, warum man so einen an die wertvollste Kinolizenz der Welt lässt...


----------



## Sanador (12. September 2017)

Cool, ein neuer "STRG-C und STRG-V"-Film!
Lasst mich raten, es spielt die ersten 30 Minuten in Jabbas Schloß und dann auf einem unbekannten Wald-Planten, um dort die Schilde des vierten? Todessterns auszuschalten. 
Ach ja, und Snoke wird von Kylo Ren irgendwo runter geschmissen.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. September 2017)

Na wohl hoffentlich nur als Co-Autor.
Die Story sollte sowieso bereits stehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2017)

Was bloss alle gegen Abrams wieder haben... [emoji58] 

Er schafft es als einer der wenigen greifbare Charaktere zu schaffen, siehe eben seine verjüngte ST-Crew und eben die neuen Helden der neuen SW-Trilogie.

Eher sollten wir froh sein dass wir nicht nochmal so kalkblasse Figuren wie in "Rogue One" zu erwarten haben. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2017)

*Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams führt Regie und schreibt Drehbuch*

Wollte ich auch meinen Rogue One war storytechnisch gut, düster, dreckig, emanzipierte sich irgendwie, keine Frage. Aber die Charaktere waren nach meinem Geschmack irgendwie blaß und austauschbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch meinen Rogue One war storytechnisch gut, keine Frage. Aber die Charaktere waren irgendwie blaß und austauschbar.


Story technisch gut?!

Der hat eine klitzekleine Lücke gefüllt, aufgebläht auf über zwei Stunden und mit quasi Null Überraschungen. Die SW-Lizenz wird mit den ankommenden Spin-Offs einfach nur wie eine arme Zitrone gepresst.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2017)

*Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams führt Regie und schreibt Drehbuch*

Aber die vorhandene Lücke wurde schon irgendwie passend mit Content gefüllt. 

Und welche Überraschungen sollte es geben wenn das Ergebnis durch bereits vorhandene Filme/Handlungen bereits feststeht?

Es war halt interessant zu erfahren wie die Rebellen an die Baupläne vom Todesstern kamen.

Aber die Charaktere blieben mir nicht in Erinnerung. Waren wie gesagt komplett blaß und austauschbar.


----------



## MrFob (12. September 2017)

Bin ich der einzige, der die Figuren in Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht fand?
Ich fand Jyn,  Cassian und K280 eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Und auch der Boesewicht Krennic hat in seiner Rolle gut funktioniert (auch wenn man leider nicht viel ueber ihn erfahren hat, das stimmt schon). Sie haben halt sehr viel Action in dem Film gehabt und 


Spoiler



da die Charactaere alle sterben mussten, sonst waere es ja komisch gewesen, dass man diese Helden der Rebellen danach nie wieder gesehen hat


werden wir auch leider nicht mehr in weiteren Filmen ueber sie erfahren. Eigentlich schade, ich haette gerne noch mehr gesehen. Ich meine, Vader ist in Episode IV ja auch nichts weiter als ein (buchstaeblich) Gesichtsloser Boesewicht. Und die anderen Charaktaere der ersten Trilogie waren ja auch zunaechst mal eher einfache Archetypen (der naive Bauernjunge, der alte Mentor, der sympathische Schurke), da war auch nicht viel dahinter. Da fand ich die Dynamik zwischen einer Jyn, Erso die mit dem Schicksal ihres Vaters hadert und eines Cassian Andor, der so viel fuer die Rebellen geopfert hat, dass er fast seine Seele dabei verloren hat eigentlich schon fuer wesentlich interessanter und dafuer das sie alles in einen einzigen Film (der noch dazu viel Action bieten musste als SW Film) quetschen mussten fand ich das schon ziemlich gut umgesetzt.

Also wie gesagt, ich hatte mit den Rogue One Charakteren ueberhaupt kein Problem und verstehe nicht so ganz wieso alle die so kritisieren.

Zum Thema: Naja begeistert bin ich auch nicht, aber der grosse Weltuntergang ist es auch nicht. Mal sehen wie's laeuft. Ich mag einige von Abrams' Filmen, andere nicht, kommt halt darauf an, wie dieser wird. Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat Disney doch eh schon ziemlich genaue Vorstellungen davon, was sie fuer Ep9 wollen, oder? Ist deswegen nicht der eigentlich geplante Regisseur abgesprungen, weil der da was anders machen wollte? Insofern duerfte auch Abrams da gar nicht so viel Freiraum haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2017)

Ich fand die Rogue One Helden bzw. Schurken auch gut


----------



## christyan (12. September 2017)

Oh cool, ein neu aufgelegtes Script zu Episode VI! Nachdem ja Episode IV in neuem Gewand dann VII genannt wurde, ist eine billige Adaption wohl durchaus zu erwarten... Die sollten bei den Spinoffs bleiben... die Episoden scheinen qualitativ echt auf Talfahrt zu gehen!


----------



## linktheminstrel (12. September 2017)

für mich als jemanden, der Episode 7 zutiefst verabscheut ist das eine katastrophale Entscheidung. aber hey, wir werden wohl ein wiedersehen mit den geistern von yoda und obi-wan, eine Rückkehr der ewoks und einer sich aufopfernden geste dieses darth-vader-verschnitts zum schluss freuen dürfen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der die Figuren in Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht fand?



Nein, ich habe an denen nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Bast3l (13. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der die Figuren in Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht fand?



Auf keinen Fall.. hab den Film letztes Wochenende erst das erste Mal gesehen und fand ihn ziemlich gut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der die Figuren in Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht fand?



Nö.
Jyn, Cassian und K2 haben mir alle mal mehr zugesagt als Rey, Poe und BB-8.


----------



## Siriuz (13. September 2017)

Bitte nicht. Schreckliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Frullo (13. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tim5nU3DwIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## KylRoy (13. September 2017)

Oh Götter! Nein!

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlauerGrobi (14. September 2017)

Zitat von MrFob 
Bin ich der einzige, der die Figuren in Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht fand?

Nein auf keinen Fall. Rogue One war für mich der bisher beste Star Wars seit der alten Trilogie. Die Figuren waren allesamt besser als Rey, Poe und Co. Meiner Meinung nach hat auch nur Harrison Ford Episode 7 gerettet.

Zu J.J. Abrams: Regie führen kann er soviel er will, aber warum lassen die ihn schon wieder ans Drehbuch. Man hätte soviel mehr aus der Story machen können als einen Aufguss von Episode 4.


----------

